# [SOLVED] Lenovo Laptop turns itself off



## leo12_chandu (May 23, 2008)

Hey group,

My lenonvo 3000 N100 turns off by itself after i use it for 45 minutes and then every 8 minutes if i try to restart from then on. If I try switching it on the next day it would work for 45 mins - 1 hour and then turns itself off with the black screen suddenly. And then it continues to do so. 

I installed the NHC and the CPU temperature fluctuates between 48 and 51 degree C. the hard disk at 41 degree C. I cleaned up the vent with the compressed air can and it doesnt seem to make any difference. My power scheme is set to "Portable/Laptop". I feel 51 degree C of CPU temperature at auto-switch off time is not overheating. My Event Log for application shows "MsiInstaller Warning" some 9 times before it turned off. I wonder if there is anything I could do to diagnose what the problem could be with this.

If it makes any difference, my battery doesnt work anymore, I am connected through AC adapter. please let me know if anyone has any suggestions.

Thank you,
Chandra.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Lenovo Laptop turns itself off*

hi,

do you notice a certain area at the bottom of the laptop that seem to be too hot to touch?

51 C is not overheating but may be considered high. do you have a cooling pad? if not, try elevating the area where the bottom vents are and see if it improves anything. 

also run some Memtest86+ to test your RAM.


----------



## leo12_chandu (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Lenovo Laptop turns itself off*

Hey,

Thanks a lot for the response. I have been struggling with this for the last whole week only to findout that, it works normally if I remove the battery out completely. The battery was the culprit. As I mentioned the battery was not charging, but I havent tried turning the laptop on without the battery up until yesterday. All is good now. Will order a new battery and I good to go. hopefully. Thanks a lot for ur response.

Chandra


----------

